# Distributor problem



## Clutch187 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a 91 240sx with 95 dohc engine. Now the problem is when the distributor is seated all the way against the block the car turns over sluggish ly and won't start at all, but if I pull the Distributor about a half in out where it isn't seated it will start up and run for like a second. Also when the distributor is seated against the block it takes everything I have to turn it advanced or retarded and I can't pull it back out with my hands. Is this a common problem. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Clutch187 (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay well I got the distributor problem fixed. I have a new problem. Car won't idle on it's own. I've already cleaned the iacv and checked timing again and again . I went digging through the wiring harness and found the wires to the knock sensor cut. Could this mess with idle. Other suggestion would be a big help as well


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The Knock sensor not being in the circuit will not cause idle problems.

Make sure the air filter is clean.

Check the ground connections.

Perform an ECU code read-out for any possible fault codes.

There could be a major vacuum leak in the intake system. To check the intake system for a vacuum leak, attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source. A good place to connect to is the charcoal canister. There should be three hoses connecting the carbon canister. Two of the hoses go to a purge valve that's built into the canister. The second larger hose off the purge valve should be your vacuum line. With the motor fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be 21 InHg.

If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## Clutch187 (Aug 6, 2011)

the only code that i am getting is code 55. my throttle valve switch it also unplugged, well its not unplugged the connection to it has been cut off or something and i have no clue where its supposed to be spliced in at. i bought the car and it didnt run at all cause the kid couldnt figure it out. im just trying to get this motor situated so i can drive it for a bit and then sell the engine and trans for a swap in the mnear future


----------

